# "Big-Game-Kindergarten" in Ägypten



## Krallblei (4. April 2019)

In der Lagune fehlen fast zwei Meter Wasser. Noch nie so gesehen..


----------



## Krallblei (4. April 2019)

Jeden Morgen erstmal gucken..Ententeich hoch 10


----------



## nostradamus (4. April 2019)

hi,
klasse bericht wie immer! Schöne Bilder! 

Gruß und weiter so
mario


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. April 2019)

sehr schöne eindrücke, danke dafür!
es erinnert mich etwas an meine kroatientour, beste verhältnisse aber kaum fisch.


----------



## Krallblei (5. April 2019)

Schönes Wetter und Ententeich ist der tot da.
Hatten die ganze Zeit nur Miniwellen.


LEIDER


----------



## Krallblei (5. April 2019)

Sieht so friedlich aus......hier lauern Gefahren.. Das ist "Todesebbe" jetzt zu fischen ohne Erfahrung 0.0 % Chance.. sofort Hänger!!!






Interessant wird es, wenn das Wasser mindestens ein Meter höher steht als jetzt und 3 Meter Wellen anrauschen!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (5. April 2019)

Bei dem Wasserstand lauern Rotfeuerfische und Muränen abends und morgens.. Auch werden Löcher nurnoch schwer erkannt....


----------



## Krallblei (5. April 2019)

Bei hohen Wellengang ist die Angellei am allergeilsten für mich.. Das ist Adrianlin pur.. leider seit Sommer nicht mehr so Wellen erwischt.
(Bitte nicht nachmachen) ohne Ortkenntnis unter den Füßen lebensgefährlich. Der Schaum macht kein Boden mehr sichtbar..


----------



## Krallblei (9. April 2019)

Alles durcheinander hier..

Das ist der aktuellste Bericht!


----------



## Krallblei (9. April 2019)

Korallen soweit das Auge reicht..


----------



## Krallblei (9. April 2019)

Lagune seit Urlauben irgendwie ohne Monster.. trotz viel anfüttern.. muss aber auch sagen war seit Februar 2018 nicht mehr lang dort fischen.. immermal so 1-2 Stunden...


----------



## Krallblei (10. April 2019)

Hi

Der nächste Trip startet so Gott will Ende Juni.

Unheimlich geile Zeit. Ultra geil warm.. Viel Urlaub, viel Fischen und Juni, Juli ist günstig!

(Die Temperaturen fallen nicht unter 30 Grad in der Nacht, Tagsüber sind 40-45 Grad drin.. Aber alles okay.. trockene Hitze und Wind. Überall Wasser in Reichweite


----------



## Krallblei (10. April 2019)

Irgendwie verschwinden immer die letzten drei Bilder aus dem ersten Post


----------



## rule270 (11. April 2019)

Hy Ägyten 
War ne Geile Zeit 
Danke für alles. Bis bald in der Brandung.
LG
#
Rudi


----------

